
Show HN: DailyTechVideo – curated conference talks for full-stack developers - reuven
http://dailytechvideo.com
======
hluska
Nice looking site! I'm in a doctor's office so I can't watch any videos, but I
noticed something a little jarring in the experience and thought I'd report
it.

Environment:

\- iPhone 5c \- iOS 9.2 (fully up to date). \- Safari

Scenario:

\- Load the page in landscape mode. \- Turn to portrait mode.

Result:

In portrait mode, above the fold, I get the top bar, four videos and the
bottom bar. In landscape mode, above the fold, I get the top bar, one very
large video title and the bottom bar.

Personally, I'd do a bit of work on your style sheet as the landscape
experience doesn't work terribly well for me. With attention spans being what
they are, I worry that only one title will lose a huge number of your
potential users.

Otherwise, nice work - you've got some great videos on there.

~~~
reuven
Thanks so much for the warm words!

I'll see what I can do in terms of the stylesheets, but I must admit that my
oh-so-amazing design sense basically led me to use the default, built-in
WordPress stylesheet. If someone here knows what tweaks I can/should make to
improve the visibility in any direction or on any device, I'm more than open
to suggestions.

~~~
pkd
The easiest way to do that would be to change your theme to some video blog
wordpress theme, I am sure there are many good free ones available.

------
elcapitan
That's a great resource, I often find out about interesting talks on youtube
quite some time after they have been uploaded, the rss feed of this will bring
all that to me without actively checking.

Edit: There are feeds for tags as well, which makes this even more valuable,
e.g.
[http://dailytechvideo.com/category/rust/feed/](http://dailytechvideo.com/category/rust/feed/)

------
avinoth
It's really cool. I have a suggestion/request, it would be very helpful if the
videos are tagged with their length and be categorized to <30 mins, <1 hr and
so on.

This will really help to quickly watch a vid with the time in hand.

~~~
reuven
Someone contacted me on Twitter and asked if I could add a length, which I did
(starting with the latest). A very smart idea from both of you!

The idea of categorizing by length is great, and I'll do it, because it's so
easy (well, moving forward). However, most of these talks are conference
talks, meaning that about 80-90% will be about 45-60 minutes long. So it'll
probably be most useful for the outliers. But again, it's easy to do, so why
not?

Thanks for your interest and suggestions!

------
doozler
Interesting looking resource! I've just noticed that the latest two videos
both have the same id of 410.

~~~
reuven
Whoops! Thanks for noticing that; I've fixed it now.

------
tempodox
There is no such thing as a full-stack developer. Why does the title employ
that stupid myth? Apart from that, the topics look interesting.

~~~
reuven
If you can suggest a better summary and title, I'm open to it!

~~~
vishalzone2002
web developers?

~~~
reuven
Maybe, except that I have a bunch of things about data science and programming
languages. And things like Git. And sometimes computer-industry history. And
sometimes legal issues.

I could just define it as, "I'm interested in lots of cool programming
languages, databases, and Web technologies, and the like." But that doesn't
really help anyone. I figured that "full-stack developers" captured the
majority of people who would be interested.

But hey, I'm open to suggestions...

~~~
danneu
"Full-stack developer" is fine and makes sense to your audience. Neckbeards
just win pull with other neckbeards by saying otherwise.

It's like when you see people getting it on record that they would never use
Javascript on the server.

